# Female Vs. Male



## maltesemomma (Jan 23, 2007)

I know I asked this question in another, more general, thread but I am curious... When given the choice, why do so many opt for females over males? I happen to have two girls but when I began my search almost 11 years ago, I was leaning toward a male. I ended up with Emma because it was love at first sight and Meckie was a rescue. I've heard that males can be more affectionate. Is any of this true? Does it really matter? My instincts tell me it has to do with the personality of the individual pup. I'd love to hear your thoughts. Thanks!!!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I am getting a male (as soon as the darn weather cooperates and warms up enough for him to fly to me!!!!!!) but have heard that the level of "affectionate-ness" depends more upon the puppy itself than on gender. My suspicion is that some people go for little girls because they can wear the cute clothes and bows and pink stuff.







For me, I just really wanted a boy, I don't know why. I'm sure there are all kinds of reasons that vary from person to person! Maybe someone has a name in mind and it only suits a girl, or maybe it's the pink bow factor, or whatever.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I must admit I did want a female for a long time. Nemo is just tied to me, I am his whole life! I never had
a female so I don't know, but now I am looking at getting another male.
I have looked at so many breeders and I keep (for whatever reason) looking back 
on all the males







So I probably will go with a male.
I have heard the males bond more with the women. How true is that, have no clue,
but for me I think male all the way!!

ANDREA~


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Here are just a couple of reasons why I decided upon a girly-girl:

Nether Region

Pee-Pee Grooming

Parker's LITTLE problem

Yep -- it was that simple of a decision for me.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

A lot of breeders lean toward the male and talk about how sweet they are..........honestly I think the reason the breeders lean towards the males is that they are easier to show...ie, if it is show time they don't have to worry about the heat cycle. 

I don't have experience owning a male, but I can say............there could never ever not even ever be a male or even another female any sweeter than my Sassy girl. I think a lot has to do with the doggie's individual personality and the way one brings them up. I know I spent many, many hours with Sassy when she was developing into an adult and it has truly paid off. 

Hopefully it will be many years before Sassy has to go to play at the bridge. But..........when that time comes and when I do decide to get another fluffy angel it will definitely be another female. I realize there will never be another Sassy because I honestly believe she is my once in a lifetime.







But, I will still get another female.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Males are more stable in the showring. They aren't as "moody". They're also very affectionate as pets.

Females are affectionate too but can be moody or even tempermental. It's really all in what you want to

deal with as a pet owner. Certainly neutering is a bit simpler than spaying. As far as humpty humptying goes, girls do it as often as males from what I've seen. 



The reason I chose girls is because of the male's pee pee tummy (altho it's not always a problem)...AND...

I love dressing the girls up and putting pretty bows in their hair.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> A lot of breeders lean toward the male and talk about how sweet they are..........honestly I think the reason the breeders lean towards the males is that they are easier to show...ie, if it is show time they don't have to worry about the heat cycle.
> 
> I don't have experience owning a male, but I can say............there could never ever not even ever be a male or even another female any sweeter than my Sassy girl. I think a lot has to do with the doggie's individual personality and the way one brings them up. I know I spent many, many hours with Sassy when she was developing into an adult and it has truly paid off.
> 
> ...


I beg to differ Pat, Nemo is very sweet and Loving just like Sassy Girl









ANDREA~


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

We had always had male dogs, so when it was time to get my YorkiePoo, I wanted a girl just because. She NEVER bonded with me and part of that is probably circumstantial b/c my husband was home during the day so she literally stayed on his lap. When he took a job in Ga and came home on wkends, YPoo really liked seeing Daddy, then Daddy goes and gets an IG (male, guy dog), YPoo does not like that, but IG is bigger'n her so no problem. IG absolutely positively HATES the 4-hour drive each week, gets sick in car, throws up, poops, uh-oh! So we swap dogs, and it has worked out fine, IG is my dog, sleeps on my side of the bed, adores me (or so I would like to think, perhaps it has something to do with me feeding him...) Anyway, when I got Tanner, I wanted a male and I wanted him to be my baby and bond with me. ANd he did, bringing him to work everyday certainly helped. Maybe it's not the case, but in my household, it seems like the boys bond better with me and vice versa & the girls with my husband. When/if I get another Malt, it will probably be a little boy.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I think as far as maltese go, well for me anyway, when you see them and they are all beautiful with their hair flowing and their little topknots- you just immediately think girl. Its like one of those breeds where everyone thinks every member of the breed is a female. I know with Jett, everyone always calls him she. I wanted a female first because I wanted that girly-ness and Kylee ended up being a big tomboy haha. As far as differences go, Kylee is independant, will go off and explore, will cuddle if she feels like it, is very bossy..but is way more human-like than jett. Jett will melt into your lap if you pick him up no matter what, he wont venture more than 2-3 feet away from me, he's always happy, still acts like a puppy at 1.5 years old...he has been harder to train obedience to, but easier with the potty training. I know if I get another one, I would like it to be a boy, but I also wouldnt want to devastate Jett...so who knows!


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

Great thread, ladies!

Questions:

How old was your pup when you got him/her? (Just wondering after reading about the bonding vs. not bonding with males or females)

For those of you with female malts..can you give examples of your malt having a moodswing (if you will)? 

Thanks


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

All my furbabies are always rescue so I have no choice on their sex. 

Lady is a girl and I do love the pink/clothes/bow factor, but I honestly think the boys look just as cute dressed up. Before Nicole cut Toby's topknot off, I had the privilege of making bows to match all his outfits and I had a blast! Toby has a wardrobe to rival Jaimie's Pixel and he always was adorable in his outfits and bows. 

I'm not sure how I'll get my next Malt. I've thought about adopting a retiree and that would be a female as I'm not sure if I want to deal with a dog who has been used as a stud. If I get a puppy, I'd probably get a male. We always had female dogs growing up and my Petie was my first male dog and he was the love of my life. I also seem to always be drawn to the pictures of the little boys when people post puppy pictures, too.

If things go like they have for the last 25 years, though, I'll probably adopt a rescue again so who knows? The last two times I have adopted a Siamese cat I have contacted Siamese rescue in Virginia, filled out my application and specifically requested a neutered male, but ended up having one "find me" locally both times - both girls!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I have found the males to be more needy and competitive. At the moment, I have eight Maltese in my house. Four girls, and four boys. All four girls are very loving, yet independent. All four boys are clingy and ALWAYS under foot. When I pet Billy, Henry comes barreling in. He uses his big butt to shove Billy aside. 

My girls remind me of polite young ladies. The boys remind me of little kids. I love the differences, and wouldn't have it any other way. It would be rather boring at my house, if they all acted like Daisy


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I love my boys. I couldn't imagine anything being sweeter than these two and Charlie is attached to me by the hip. I've always had a liking for male dogs more than females. I have NO idea why. But when the right time comes and I know I can care for yet another malt, it'll be a girl. I think I'm ready to have my little princess. Actually, I want two girls. LOL. But that wont be for another, ohhhh... 1-2 years?










I guess I'll have to wait till I get my girl before I can give my opinion on this but I also believe it depends on breed/personality. I've had several breeds throughout my *almost* 18 years.. jack russells, bulldogs, german shepards, mutts (I un like callin` em tat!), cocker spaniels and chihuahua's, mainly boys... only about 4 girls in all and not even remembering my time with them since I was young, excluding a pit mix named Peanut I had when I was 14 which I do remember. And she was very sweet.


I wanna hear what other owners of BOTH have got to say!














> I have found the males to be more needy and competitive. At the moment, I have eight Maltese in my house. Four girls, and four boys. All four girls are very loving, yet independent. All four boys are clingy and ALWAYS under foot. When I pet Billy, Henry comes barreling in. He uses his big butt to shove Billy aside.
> 
> My girls remind me of polite young ladies. The boys remind me of little kids. I love the differences, and wouldn't have it any other way. It would be rather boring at my house, if they all acted like Daisy
> 
> ...



"He uses his big butt to shove billy aside." 

























That's EXACTLY what Charlie does to Gizmo when he's giving me kisses! I can be kissing Charlie and Gizmo won't care, he'll just go about his business. But when Gizmo's kissing me and Charlie catchs him... YOU BETTER GET OUT THE WAY!!







Charlie thinks I'm his "woman". LOL.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I have both girls and boys. I find the males want to please you more. Sometimes that makes it easier to train. The girls do their own thing. But are affectionate on their time. The boys like to mark but so do the females. I do believe it depends on the personality of the individual dog. I have found the best bonding stage in the puppies life is around 3 to 4 months old. It also depends on the individual person and their personality. Girls do pee on their hind legs sometimes and that can be messy. 



Tina


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I love my boys. I couldn't imagine anything being sweeter than these two and Charlie is attached to me by the hip. I've always had a liking for male dogs more than females. I have NO idea why. But when the right time comes and I know I can care for yet another malt, it'll be a girl. I think I'm ready to have my little princess. Actually, I want two girls. LOL. But that wont be for another, ohhhh... 1-2 years?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes, Henry and Billy have actually gone to blows. One day I was sitting on the couch, Henry ran up to give me kisses, Billy ran up to give me kisses, and the fight began. I'm talking vicious fighting right on my lap!! I, somehow, got out of the line of fire, walked away and ignored them. A few minutes later, they were best buds again


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i have one of each and they r both affectionate in their own ways. i love them both to pieces..i enjoy having one of each. i feel bad that parker's experience has deferred someone from ever wanting a male, yet i myself will prob not own one again too.







parker has been marking in my house and i have been retraining him, and it has been a lot of work, thank goodness he is perfect otherwise! i feel bad having to crate him during the day when he used to be able to free roam the house. but he is getting better!!



and i do enjoy dressin up my little girl, and she is pretty lovey. she isnt a lap dog like parker.... but she does love to be loved on and have belly rubs... and give kisses!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

> ... i feel bad that parker's experience has deferred someone from ever wanting a male...[/B]


That was me, Jaimie ... and i promise I was kidding. 

I just don't care for them red dog wieners


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=324791
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL ~ I had to laugh when pulling up each link, and saw they were all about wieners









Speaking of wieners. Henry's always pops out when I get home from work. It's huge, and very sensitive, so I can't put his belly band on until it sucks back in. He and Billy have a little bedroom, so he can't come out without the belly band on. The longer he's in there, the more excited he gets to come out and play. The more excited he gets, the longer his lipstick's out. I've only seen Billy's once. I wonder why. Of course, I wonder why I've made an entire paragraph on this subject


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> Of course, I wonder why I've made an entire paragraph on this subject
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

My boys are bigger girls than my 2 actual girls . Both sexes are equally affectionate and adorable . I will never understand the constant quest for females , except to say their clothes ARE nicer . Sarah ( proud owner of 2 boys , 2 girls )


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=324791
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I'm with you, Kim -
















But, they are all god's creatures. I know from this site that males are just as wonderful as females. And they're funny, too - just ask Deb (LBB and BBH)!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I have always had girls. I don't dress them up so that isn't a consideration for me. My sole concern about deciding on which sex I would get always goes back to peeing.....I don't want pee smell in my house. I use pads for the maltese and Jolie goes outside. I am terrified of a male dog marking in the house. I was thinking of trying a male next time, but frankly Jaimie's current problems with Parker are very concerning to me. 

As for the personality issues - I've had three maltese females and they all have vastly different personalities. I presume that 3 males would also have 3 different personalities too. My Sassy (my heart dog) was absolutely devoted to me, almost to the point of being miserable without me. I don't mind that Sadie is a little more aloof and Hope is so happy-go-lucky that she is OK with anyone.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I couldn't be happier with my little GUY. He is the most affectionate loving animal that I have ever owned. He was very easy to pad train and always seems to want to please me. I wanted a lap dog so I'm thrilled that his favorite place to be is snuggled in my lap. 

I would love to have a little girls someday, but mostly because I like to have a girl and a boy. I think some people want a girl so they can dress them in cute dresses and such. But there is some adorable boy stuff available too. When I see pics of the adorable little girls here all dolled up I think what fun it would be. 

But I am totally happy with my little boy and wouldn't trade his wonderful personality for ANY girl!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I honestly can't say that I prefer one gender over the other. Two boys and one girl and they all seem to be different in their own way. Buddy is not a kisser, but loves to be held and petted, alot! Mikey doesn't like to be held, but will give out kisses at least once a day. Mia on the other hand does neither except for bedtime when I tuck her in, kiss kiss kiss, then she's done until it's bedtime again. She doesn't like being held and cuddled very much except in the car, that's it. So there you have with what and how mine are. Love them all to pieces and wouldn't change a thing.







Also, I don't have any problems with my house smelling of pee, the boys go on the pads just like Mia and have never marked anywhere...EVER!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=324676
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andrea I am sorry if anyone misunderstood what I was saying. I did not mean that males were not just as sweet....I was saying I don't think they could be any sweeter...... Sassy is just as sweet. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=324801
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You know I have 4 boys and i have only seen 2 of their "lipsticks".(I prefer saying that over the red dog weiners, no offense Kim.







) I've never seen it on my yorkie Teddy or my Malt Skippy. That's odd isn't it? 
The only marking problem I've ever had is with Teddy when we visit my mothers house. All of my boys were neutered at 5 months so I'm not sure if that helps with the marking or not. All 4 boys have different personalities. All are very affectionate. Poochie and Max are more independent than Skippy and Teddy. Max(german shepherd) is more of a daddy's boy. All 3 little guys are mama's boys. I don't have much experience with females. Abbie, my daughter's baby comes to visit quite a bit. She is also very affectionate and very very sweet but oh my gosh is she ever naughty. She out ranks my boys big time in the naughty department. They are all different in their own ways but I love them all so much.


----------



## Malt Lover (Feb 17, 2005)

I can't begin to explain how this topic irks me. 

When I was interviewing breeders, looking for a Maltese, you know what I asked for? *A HEALTHY MALTESE PUPPY!* Sex/gender was of no matter to me.

I look at my Ralphie as my child. I certainly wouldn't prefer a certain sex skinchild over another.









When it comes to "male tendencies," Ralphie has none! Most of those behaviors can be stopped through training or behavior modification. 

It seems so unfair that males are overlooked or considered less desirable. After being neutered, aren't they really genderless? 

Finally, for those that are put off by a dog penis...get over it...it's just male anatomy!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=324687
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Oh lord Pat, I didnt mean anything by my post... I was kidding around you didn't offend me.
Dont be sorry my life is confusion , thats just me












> I can't begin to explain how this topic irks me.
> 
> When I was interviewing breeders, looking for a Maltese, you know what I asked for? *A HEALTHY MALTESE PUPPY!* Sex/gender was of no matter to me.
> 
> ...










Im put off by any penis


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> I will never understand the constant quest for females , except to say their clothes ARE nicer . Sarah ( proud owner of 2 boys , 2 girls )[/B]


I can't understand the quest for females either.







I've had male dogs all my life and never had one that "marks" in the house or anywhere he shouldn't. Never had a "lipstick" problem or a humping problem. The only thing I can think of is Frosty is great for wanting to mark while walking in a new area. Makes walks slow things, O.K. with me.









I also don't understand the pee on fur problem. It only takes a couple seconds to shave or shorten the hair on and immediately in front of his spigot! It works even on long hair.

Like Sarah the only thing I miss a little is the cute clothes and bows--but then I'm not one to keep clothes on a dog anyway.









I don't like the idea of open surgery to spay, or how more females pittle when excited or get incontinent in old age and seem to have more serious illness (don't have statistics to back that up







). I would not rule out getting a female. It would come down to personality of available puppies.


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

I've always had Males... they've always been very sweet. didn't want to mess with breeding, periods, etc.
Not marking, humping, or anything, that I 've seen other breeds go through


Cotton will be getting spayed...
It could just be Cotton, but she is alot more independant and is stubborn.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

My boys have* NEVER* ever marked. They're neutered though. Luckily they've never lefted their leg to pee either. That would be bad considering they're trained to do their thing inside.

Gizmo's "lipstick" never ever comes out. I've probably only seen it about once or twice in his 2 years. Now, Charlie.. yeah, his lippie comes out more often but probably like, 0-2 times a week. LOL. Only when he gets excited to see me! If I notice it stays like that for a while.. I freak and try putting it back. EW. LOL. And NO I dont not touch the lippie!!!!! My boyfriend thinks I'm a







when I do this. I don't want it to stay out too long and dry and then won't go back in....







Maybe I am weird?











Oh boy.


My boys LOVE to cuddle... snuggle their little heads under my arms.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Ok, I have two little boys with two little toys, I have never seen Scooby's winkie, pinkie, lipstick or whatever







he is three, he has never marked in the house nor in the yard, but when out on a walk he seems to only have 3 legs. He is the sweetest most loving and beautiful little boy with a huge attitude, but hey, what the heck, he is good in every other way, no complaints here, oh and he is definately a daddy's boy through and through.
Now Koko on the other hand is a mummy's boy so far, I have never seen his eh hem so far, he is sweet natured and very cuddly and loving, but, and I will say but, he is totally the oposite to Scooby in all other departments on the behaviour side of things. I honestly think he was sent to me for a reason, and I promise God I will repent for all my sins, just pleaseeeeeeeee God let him keep out of my stuff, leave the power cords alone, stop biting my toes oweeeeeeee you name it he does it. Ya know what though, I adore the little guy, wouldn't have him any other way cos he is who he is and how boring to have two identical in nature.
I have had female Dobies and they were the sweetest girls I have ever had, I had a male Rottie and he was the biggest baby of them all, so gentle and sweet.
Personally I just think it's what you make of them and what their characteristics are going to be genetically. I was more interested in getting a little girl but now that I have Koko I am as happy as Larry, he is a little stinker but I love his happy little butt to bits














and that goes for Scooby twofold


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I can't begin to explain how this topic irks me.
> 
> When I was interviewing breeders, looking for a Maltese, you know what I asked for? *A HEALTHY MALTESE PUPPY!* Sex/gender was of no matter to me.
> 
> ...


I would think a "healthy puppy" goes without saying. If someone is looking for a female, then absolutely, get a female. If you want a "baby doll" look, then get that too.

I have no preferences. But those who do, should not be put down for it.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

When I was getting my first Malt, I didn't want to wait for a female so I got a male. Then when I wanted a playmate for Tango, I wanted a girl since I already had a boy. I must say that Tango is VERY attached to me and his world is shattered if I'm not around or he can't be with me.







Tillie is MUCH more independent. They are both loving, but for some reason Tango has a stronger bond with me. I don't know if it is because I have only had Tillie for a month or not??

The breeder that I got both of them from said that she always has people asking for females because people want to dress them up and bows in their hair.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I would think a "healthy puppy" goes without saying. If someone is looking for a female, then absolutely, get a female. If you want a "baby doll" look, then get that too.
> 
> I have no preferences. But those who do, should not be put down for it.[/B]


I'll go along with that


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I adore the males & would not hesitate to have another. Boo never marks indoors or humps & never has & I haven't seen his "lipstick" since he was a little puppy. He's also very clean "down there" & doesn't & has never licked himself. I don't have any problem with his male anatomy,I love every part of his little sweet smelling body.He was very easy to potty train & never ever has an "accident". He's very loving & laid back & gentle & soooooo good natured. He is my "Heart Dog" & I know I will never ever even think having a female would be better than having a male for any reason. I can appreciate either sex equally without any prejudice.Male or female,they are all lovable & unique & trainable.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

just to set the record a male dog can mark even if neutered before 6mo of age,,,parker was neutered at 5mo of age and started marking once i moved into an apartment. he was perfectly trained before hand. his "lipstick" came out because his pepuce opening is/was too small, but i fixed that...it only comes out when he humps his favorite toy. its the only thing he humps...hes really a great dog...its just stressful when a dog uve trained perfectly all of a sudden devolps such a bad habbit and starts peeing on everything..like a basket full of clean laundry







or right by the door the second u walk out..even if u just walked him 10 min ago







so now he is in a crate and gets walked more frequently and we havent had a "marking" in a week


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> just to set the record a male dog can mark even if neutered before 6mo of age,,,parker was neutered at 5mo of age and started marking once i moved into an apartment. he was perfectly trained before hand. his "lipstick" came out because his pepuce opening is/was too small, but i fixed that...it only comes out when he humps his favorite toy. its the only thing he humps...hes really a great dog...its just stressful when a dog uve trained perfectly all of a sudden devolps such a bad habbit and starts peeing on everything..like a basket full of clean laundry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A similiar thing happened at my house. Billy was 100% trained on pads. As soon as Henry moved in, Billy started the marking, and full on peeing. With all the little ones in and out, it's been very difficult to retrain them. Well, Henry has always had a problem. So while running around the house, I have no choice but to keep belly bands on both of them. We are making progress, but still need the bands.

I'm so happy Parker is doing well. It is very frustrating


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I have found the males to be more needy and competitive. At the moment, I have eight Maltese in my house. Four girls, and four boys. All four girls are very loving, yet independent. All four boys are clingy and ALWAYS under foot. When I pet Billy, Henry comes barreling in. He uses his big butt to shove Billy aside.
> 
> My girls remind me of polite young ladies. The boys remind me of little kids. I love the differences, and wouldn't have it any other way. It would be rather boring at my house, if they all acted like Daisy
> 
> ...



Cough.... cough.... cough....













Based on my experience, females are nearly impossible to successfully potty train.







Just too darn stubborn to do it right even if they know better...





Ok... now I feel much better.














> just to set the record a male dog can mark even if neutered before 6mo of age,,,parker was neutered at 5mo of age and started marking once i moved into an apartment. he was perfectly trained before hand. his "lipstick" came out because his pepuce opening is/was too small, but i fixed that...it only comes out when he humps his favorite toy. its the only thing he humps...hes really a great dog...its just stressful when a dog uve trained perfectly all of a sudden devolps such a bad habbit and starts peeing on everything..like a basket full of clean laundry or right by the door the second u walk out..even if u just walked him 10 min ago so now he is in a crate and gets walked more frequently and we havent had a "marking" in a week[/B]


 

Yep. Just like kids, they mature at different times. If a vet ever tells you the 6 month rule is absolute, find a new vet.



Max has never done anything but squat. No leg lifting ever.



Rocky, on the other hand, does the marking thing outside all the time. He will wait for someone else to pee first, then he will go over and cover up the scent with his. Or if he is the only one who has to go, he will smell around some verticle surface, like the block fence and then let it rip. One back leg will be so high in the air he is in danger of tipping over!! When we go for a walk... all signs and hydrants we pass will get a little wet...



In three years though, he has attempted to mark inside the house twice. One time we moved furniture around and we moved a new chair into his part of the house. He was running back and forth showing that he was excited or perhaps anixious and the leg came up on the chair. I yelled at him and he stopped immediately.



The other time was just after he had returned home from being boarded at a kennel. We had picked up both boys and this large doggy bed which we though they might lay on. We came in the house from the kennel and I put this bed down on the floor and Rocky immediately did the leg left.



My take on this is he might mark if he is stressed... Neither of them liked being boarded in a kennel with other large dogs just a few inches away in another cage and we have never done it since this happened. I would not be surprised if some other dog marked on the bed or at least, the bed contained scents from the kennel... and this was his way of forgetting the place.



Both boys were neutered on the same trip and Rocky is something like 3 weeks older than Max. If I recall, Max was 1 week short of 6 months and thus Rocky was a couple weeks past 6 months. However, Rocky had matured from doing the female like pee to the leg lift when he was around 5 months and he was clearly larger and was far more alpha in his behavior than Max ever has been.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

....well, this is strictly my own opinion....

i may be a bit biased....but massimo is perfect. he's very lovey, he's extremely smart and well behaved AND he was super easy to train. on top of that i think he's gorgeous..... he doesn't mark, he doesn’t hump and he doesn't have aggression issues. (he’s fixed)

the mini monster is a blur most of the time, she's always on the go and always getting into every thing she can. but she does have her love sessions where she needs to bathe me in kisses and fall asleep on my lap (or knock massimo off his favorite spot, my shoulder, and take up residency there). she loves to fight for attention (only when massimo wants it) and her favorite past time is to pester massimo... 
mostly, she reminds me of a bull in a china shop.......
but, on the cuteness scale....off the charts...lol. 

so...again....this is my own opinion, but i truly think it depends on the personality of the dog.








either way, you can't go wrong.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=324777
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=325021
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I associate with secret government entities that have been rumored capable of just making people disappear and if I told you who they were I'd have to...







... 



Well... that is such an unpleasant word that I'll not say it... so let this be a warning...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=325036
> 
> 
> 
> ...































[/B][/QUOTE] 



I associate with secret government entities that have been rumored capable of just making people disappear and if I told you who they were I'd have to...







... 



Well... that is such an unpleasant word that I'll not say it... so let this be a warning...








[/B][/QUOTE]

Look pal, I, also, have connections. That's right. Coco and Chance, both PLANTS. Yep, they work for the MBI (Maltese Bureau of Investigations). And you're in big trouble my friend. I read the report. Not enough treats, snoring keeps them awake; the list goes on and on.

Also, if anything happens to me, you will be picking up, and fostering, SIX more dogs









HaHa ~ That'll keep me alive


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=325041
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I associate with secret government entities that have been rumored capable of just making people disappear and if I told you who they were I'd have to...







... 



Well... that is such an unpleasant word that I'll not say it... so let this be a warning...








[/B][/QUOTE]

Look pal, I, also, have connections. That's right. Coco and Chance, both PLANTS. Yep, they work for the MBI (Maltese Bureau of Investigations). And you're in big trouble my friend. I read the report. Not enough treats, snoring keeps them awake; the list goes on and on.

Also, if anything happens to me, you will be picking up, and fostering, SIX more dogs









HaHa ~ That'll keep me alive








[/B][/QUOTE] 



No...







... not... not the MBI!! Oh lord help me...



6 more maltese... Big Butt Billy too...???













*No!!!!*



Gosh darn you wumin... don't know how to take a little joke without gettin all upity about it...


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Im put off by any penis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too!!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

When we decided to look into a puppy, I knew that I wanted littermates. Knew they would have so much fun together and really keep each other company all the time. My yorkie is so distraught when I am not around that I wanted to prevent that from being the case. Our first malt Ivory was a girl and Gidget is a girl, so naturally I wanted two girls. The whole reason in the begining was likely the lipstick for me. I knew that marking would be no more or less of a problem with a male than a female if they were neutered early.

However, it seemed as if finding two girls from the same litter might take awhile and we were so lonsome for a puppy. Even my yorkie was sad...so we considered one of each. When we first went to the breeders house to met the pups they were 7 weeks old and Bentley came right to me. He stayed with me up on my shoulder and kissing me and nibbling my nose, broke my heart to leave him. From that moment I knew that he had found me. He is the sweetest most loving most comical little guy. Iwould not trade him for the world. I do not have pee problems with him, I have more trouble with Lily. She always seems to have pee on her feet. I love all mine to bits but am so grateful i was open minded enough to consider a boy. The reward has been amazing. And, he looks just as cute dresses up and with bows as any girl.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Next time I get a dog, it'll be a girl. Love the squat, pee, finished. It's the biggest difference I know of.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> When we decided to look into a puppy, I knew that I wanted littermates. Knew they would have so much fun together and really keep each other company all the time. My yorkie is so distraught when I am not around that I wanted to prevent that from being the case. Our first malt Ivory was a girl and Gidget is a girl, so naturally I wanted two girls. The whole reason in the begining was likely the lipstick for me. I knew that marking would be no more or less of a problem with a male than a female if they were neutered early.
> 
> However, it seemed as if finding two girls from the same litter might take awhile and we were so lonsome for a puppy. Even my yorkie was sad...so we considered one of each. When we first went to the breeders house to met the pups they were 7 weeks old and Bentley came right to me. He stayed with me up on my shoulder and kissing me and nibbling my nose, broke my heart to leave him. From that moment I knew that he had found me. He is the sweetest most loving most comical little guy. Iwould not trade him for the world. I do not have pee problems with him, I have more trouble with Lily. She always seems to have pee on her feet. I love all mine to bits but am so grateful i was open minded enough to consider a boy. The reward has been amazing. And, he looks just as cute dresses up and with bows as any girl.[/B]


I couldn't agree more! Lady is one of those girls who tilts just slightly to the left when she pees and manages to pee all over her right leg every time!

And as far as the dress up goes, the clothes and bows for boys are just as cute as what's available for girls. I am having a lot of fun making Bentley's bows and can't wait to see pictures!

Boys or girls, whatever you prefer, there is nothing cuter or sweeter than a Maltese!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Next time I get a dog, it'll be a girl. Love the squat, pee, finished. It's the biggest difference I know of.[/B]


what do you mean? it takes longer for sir n to finish or is it something else?

massimo goes out side and uses pads. he comes out first thing in the morning, and if it's too cold (like today -6, 20mph wind), he just goes in his litter box. otherwise i let him out and he just does his thing while i watch. it doesn't take forever. he just pees THEN he checks out the yard...lol. but like i said, if it's too cold out, or i can't keep an eye on him, he uses the pad in his box. i don't know what can be simpler than that!! LOL!!

and mini.....gosh. when i got her she was pretty much completely pad trained. now she's decided to find new and interesting places to potty. first thing in the morning, she goes in her crate until she pottys. then she can come out and play...lol. but from then on, i have to watch her like a hawk. 
massimo took nowhere near this long to potty train!









and yes, the inside of mini's legs often get peed on.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> I know I asked this question in another, more general, thread but I am curious... When given the choice, why do so many opt for females over males? I happen to have two girls but when I began my search almost 11 years ago, I was leaning toward a male. I ended up with Emma because it was love at first sight and Meckie was a rescue. I've heard that males can be more affectionate. Is any of this true? Does it really matter? My instincts tell me it has to do with the personality of the individual pup. I'd love to hear your thoughts. Thanks!!![/B]



I had a choice, and I got a male. Just over 2 years later, I added to our family with a female. I believe they are all totally individual & each one has their own little personality. 

I ended up with a super-duper affectionate mummy's-boy with Harley, and a 'I can take a cuddle - but only for a couple of minutes, then you must not touch me' little girl with Dakota. I love them both to bits









They each have their little 'things' they do ... Harley can't walk past a lamp post without lifting his leg, and Dakota can't walk down the street without barking at anything that moves & thinking she is the 'king of the world'! ........ drives me crazy, but I still love 'em both to bits


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I always have a problem with Gizmo squating in a hurry to do his thing and pees all over his front leg. It drives me crazy!!!























Charlie, on the other hand, is very "girlish" when it comes to his squat. He is VERY careful to not get anything on him and makes sure to squat as far down and as wide as possible to avoid anything squirting anywhere but the pad. 


... and then he craps and decides to eat it. Oh well. We can't have it all.


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

I spoke with Tammy from Tajon and she said that 90% of all people that inquire want a female--at least, initially.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I spoke with Tammy from Tajon and she said that 90% of all people that inquire want a female--at least, initially.[/B]










Hi,
Tammy is a very nice person I have spoken with her and her babies are GORGEOUS!. I was going to get a girl from her.
When my husband found out the price though he flipped out (so to speak)








Girls are way more! The price for a girl was 3,000 and 200 for shipping.
My husband will not let me spend that much, if it was all up to me I would though









I have seen beautiful boys and girls , but I am still going with a boy..









ANDREA~


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

.....actually.....when i got masismo i had pick of the litter. i was intent on getting the only girl. 

i left with a BOY!









i am completely content having one of each. as i said before.... either gender, you can't go wrong!!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

> what do you mean? it takes longer for sir n to finish or is it something else?[/B]


Certainly! The very fate of the world can be determined by each of the fifty places Sir N decides is worthy of being urinated on. When I take him for a walk, he simply MUST decorate the entire neighborhood. Little C? She picks a spot and lets loose. Story finished. Sometimes it might take her a while to find that perfect spot, but she only needs ONE perfect spot whereas Sir N needs 50 some spots of perfection.

Little C doesn't pee on herself. Even when she had both legs in casts, she managed to squat and pee without getting it all over herself. Sir N doesn't pee on himself. Well, there was that ONE time....he had one leg in a cast and that was the leg that he normally had DOWN when peeing. He tried to hike the good leg and pee and tipped over making a golden fountain and yeah, some splashed down on him.







<--Sir N


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Its funny how same topic always keep coming up here. We have almost a 4 year old male who has never marked in the house. I have seen plenty of females mark and hump outside. In grand scheme of things, sex of a fixed pet really doesn't seem to matter. If I really wanted to dress our little boy up in pink stuff, would it really matter? Everyone thinks he is a girl anyways, lol. Now skin kids are a whole different story. I told my husband, we HAVE to have a daughter...I need someone to go shopping with, lol.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Next time I get a dog, it'll be a girl. Love the squat, pee, finished. It's the biggest difference I know of.[/B]










rotflmao that's great!

doesnt describe a certain buttercup, but it's still hilarious nonetheless...

a certain nameless buttercup will "hold it" all day long (despite having numerous pottypads in the kitchen she's left gated in while i'm at work), then when i come home and take her out, she will spend for-freakin-EVER trying to find THE spot to pee. and i do mean FOR-FREAKIN-EVER. if she doesnt find THE spot, she'll just go right back inside and go about her day.














she's been known to "hold it" for almost 24 hours because apparently NO place is worthy enough for her pee.














but after those times (very few and far between, btw), whew! the dam of Lake Buttercup has burst!







WHEW!

either way, she gets peepeeleg mostly because of her "curtsy" when she pees. young ladies don't "squat", they "curtsy".









ann marie and the "remember, i'm nameless"


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

When I take my female on a walk I don't know HOW SHE CAN HAVE SO MUCH PEE!!!!She marks any and every spot,







plus makes a new ones Im sure.
This makes a quick 10 minute walk turn into a 25 minute walk. Maybe Im jealous I can't relieve myself so much I dunno.
So I really think it does depend on the dog,but I heard getting them fixed early is the best idea to prevent later markings, if it applies.








p.s. I was dead set on a girl but the little boy stole my heart and my (not a animal person..so he says)husbands.
Only the little boy was having some diahrea and they told me they really wanted to make sure he was ok before they let him go. So it was back to the girl, who is a wild thing.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

> young ladies don't "squat", they "curtsy".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE this! I will have to remember and steal I mean use this. 

By the way, a mere commoner (young lady) may pee on her leg, but a true blue-blooded princess would NEVER shower herself with golden sprinkles.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> If I really wanted to dress our little boy up in pink stuff, would it really matter? Everyone thinks he is a girl anyways, lol. Now skin kids are a whole different story. I told my husband, we HAVE to have a daughter...I need someone to go shopping with, lol.[/B]


HAHAHAHAHA, I've always thought it funny how we impose our human sexual stereotypes on dogs!! Dags are color blind, they don't care if they are in pink black or FUSHIA!!! But I know what you mean Ty is ALWAYS getting called SHE, I've given up correcting people.


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=325409
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes her babies are absolutely darling!! I would love to own one of Tajon's. But just like you said, it's not all up to us! Our husbands have a huge say on it. I'm not yet ready for my second baby, but when I am, let's pray what hubby says. Haha!


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

It has been awhile since I have posted but just have to add my 2 cents for what it is worth... I have a female, chose her because they are usually smaller. She is a small 4Lbs worth. She is not independent at all! SHe is underfoot every second or wants to be in my lap where she would love to stay all day if I let her. She would give up food to be with me or in my lap, I say this from experience. She is very timid, loves to give kisses and goes greeting nuts when I get home from somewhere so excited to see me. I have never had a male to compare with but I am so happy with Circe that I would get a female again. My mo in law has a male Malt and he has a great personality but he does lift his leg, marks his territory, has the red thing come out all the time and even though he is shaved near the penis he is usually wet on the underside. I am not sure I would like to chance having that with a male, otherwise he is a great dog. I just love my Circe what can I say!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I love my girls because they never get pee pee on their bellies!









I love my boys because they are in love with me.









On a side note, Waffle has never lifted his leg and he is 5 now. He is a squatter and his breeder told me that none of her males ever mark or lift their leg. Could it be genetic?


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> He is a squatter and his breeder told me that none of her males ever mark or lift their leg. Could it be genetic?[/B]


I really hope so cause Nacho is 3 now and he has never lifted his leg either, as i always say...he is just perfect!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I have actually always prefered male animals to females.

I find that boys are usually much more laid back, less agressive, and cuddle more then females. THis has been my experience with all my animals; dogs, cats, and bunnies. 

I think it might have something to do with the mothering instinct, even if the female has been spayed, they are workers, care givers, hunters etc. While the boys don't have to do anything but spread their seed and look cute!









I think many people think that all boys will mark, thats why they chose girls. And while most will mark outside and on walks, I know very few males who mark at random or in the house. In fact I know more females who mark than males! Many people don't realize that females mark just as often as males- it just isn't as obvious. When I watch Molly, she sniffs the tracks of other dogs (Wilson included) and pees over their tracks in the snow and where they have peed. And she does this a lot more often than Wilson does. Molly will pee at the two gates leading into our yard if a person (besides me and my husband) has entered our yard through the gates. She is marking. *Just because a boy lifts his leg to pee doesn't mean he is marking, it's just how he pees. Marking is when they seek out different smells and feel the need to leave their scent. I think its more an alpha issue than an issue with gender.* Molly tries to be alpha and wants people to know she is there and she means business. Wilson on the other hand is easy going, laid back and a snuggle bug.

I think personality is way more important than gender. I would never pick a pet based on gender, their personality and how they would work with my personality and life style is way more important.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> I have a female, chose her because they are usually smaller[/B]


I have never heard that before and am not so sure that is a true fact.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> QUOTE





> I have a female, chose her because they are usually smaller[/B]


I have never heard that before and am not so sure that is a true fact.








[/B][/QUOTE]
i agree. i'm not sure how much fact there is to back up that statement.









i would assume the females would have to be large enough to carry the babies safely....? 
i would expect a female to be around the 5-6lb range at the least....

if anything, isn't it the smaller males that are bred with a larger females? 
so, by going with those statistics, i would assume males would be smaller?

but then again, i have no experience with the breeding/showing circuit, this is all information i have gathered though my research for a responsible breeder.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=326822
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have never heard that before and am not so sure that is a true fact.








[/B][/QUOTE]
i agree. i'm not sure how much fact there is to back up that statement.









i would assume the females would have to be large enough to carry the babies safely....? 
i would expect a female to be around the 5-6lb range at the least....

if anything, isn't it the smaller males that are bred with a larger females? 
so, by going with those statistics, i would assume males would be smaller?

but then again, i have no experience with the breeding/showing circuit, this is all information i have gathered though my research for a responsible breeder.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Carrie, I have heard the same thing as you -- that with Malts and other toy breeds, the females are usually the larger partner in a breeding. Because it's not safe to breed tiny girls, a smaller boy and a more "average" sized female make a better "couple." 

With larger breeds, even, I've seen smaller boys and bigger girls and vice versa. Of course, my cousin's Rottie weighs 110# at least and his sister (littermate) only weighs around 75#.


----------

